# Need Help calling coyotes in western MN



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys I have been trying to call coyotes in western MN for a couple years now with my fox pro. Nothing seems to work and the only time we see coyotes is when we are driving around. I have a fox pro with a little electric tail decoy that moves as the call is playing, we have tried jack rabbit calls of all sorts, cotton tail calls and a few others and nothing seems to bring the coyotes in. We usually sit for roughly 20-30 minutes on a set and if we don't see any we try another spot. I'm not sure what I am doing wrong, any tips and advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, TC, I know what's wrong -- you're living in the wrong state. With BearH and Kdog living in Minnesota, no wonder you can't call a coyote -- they've killed nearly 'em all of them. LOL. Seriously, it sounds like you're doing everything right. If you see coyotes when you're driving but can't get the dogs to respond, and you're following the basics (working the wind, no movement, etc.), maybe they've been worked over so many times they've got PhDs. Keep on trying, your luck is bound to change although you may not rack up the numbers that guys who call in less pressured areas might.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

get some mouth calls and work on coyote vocalizations. Everybody and their brother drives around blasting fox pro's these days, the dogs get conditioned pretty quick.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Saskcoyote that is true! We have had some big groups in the past years really hammer the coyotes using dogs to chase them down in my area so I'm thinking that is half the problem, I don't think many people actually get out and call though that's why I'm wondering what the deal is, I have a few hand calls but rarely use them because I have that fox pro. Any other suggestions that I could try? I have been seeing a ton of fresh tracks in the area, hoping to get after them again this weekend and hopefully my luck turns around, just bought a new AR so I'm itching to lay down some coyotes with it this winter!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

yo Sask... thanks for the vote of confidece,however......... i'll be the first to say, calling in MN sucks. yes, i do call alot but sucsess is dismall at best. there are very few days i can go out here and call in coyotes and NO ONE i know does any calling where i try. i think it has to do with the road system here. too damn many!!. 
when i do find luck, its usually a standing corn/sunflower field or a remote river bottom area that few people get into and even then, its tough.
tchunter. get used too it.its just a different world here.
thick cover with a shotgun may be your best bet.


----------



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the input bearhunter! I agree its tough calling in MN I think my best bet is driving around or walking some reed patches to scare them out otherwise calling is a long shot. Hopefully my luck changes and I get a few this year, Thanks for all of the info guys I appreciate it!


----------

